# Massey 44 starter



## middleagecrazy (Jul 23, 2010)

Is the Massey 44 starter the same one used in the Massey 55,Massey444?

Autolite Max 4080 2F

Desperately  needing a starter...............


----------



## Serious Machine (Jul 3, 2010)

No, it is not. The 6 volt AL MAX4080 was used on the 101 Sr, 33, 44G, 44K, 44LPG, & 44G Special.
The 6 volt AL ML4309 was used on the 55G, 55K, 55LPG, & some 55D's.
The 12 volt starter applications are even more confusing ... 33D and 44D used AL MCK4001 & AL MCK4009.
The 333G, 444G, & 555G used AL MDF6014. The 333D & 444D used DR 1113006. Unknown what the 555D used.
The 1946 to 1954 55D used the AL MC04002. The 1955 55D used the AL MC04005.
A rebuilt AL MAX4080 costs around $180 plus $75 core plus shipping from Mills Fleet Farm (Minn, Wisc, Iowa, NoDak).
I got the above MH model applications from their catalog. You could check with Tractor Supply. I have the Steiner
catalog as well, but they do not list complete starters, just components. Restoration Supply also carries rebuilt
MH44G starters for $379 plus $50 core plus shipping. You could also check out tractor salvage yards. Good luck !


----------

